# Engine swap



## Xodus187 (May 16, 2004)

I know there are 2 enignes that can be swaped into the engine bay of the 240, the SR20 and the RB25 from the skyline, I was wondering what is the price for the engine swap is, what kind of power the eingies put out from the manufacturer and how much they can be tunned to put out with out overloading them. And most importantly which one would you guys recommend.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

as many other have said, do a little searching.... and the rB is the more powerful motor being 6 cyl and all, but personally, since i dont wanna make my car 500 hp and since i would rather have a smaller lighter, more gas efficient motor, i would go with the SR, but if you plan on drag or something then the rb is definitaly the way to go, .. you basically gotta figure out wat you wanna do to the car.
I still come back to the rb25 every now and then cause theres always ways you;ll be able to compensate the weight since the motor is heavier


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

there a quite a few more engines that fit. and if you want light, you should look into CA18det. but for now...SEARCH!!!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

dont forget the RB20


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Xodus187 said:


> I know there are 2 enignes that can be swaped into the engine bay of the 240, the SR20 and the RB25.


Uhhh no.... theres more... *SR20*, *CA18*, RB20, RB26, , VG30, chevy 350, hamster and wheel, etc... 

The underlined ones are the common ones... The Bold ones go in Without mods cause they were made for the s13s


----------

